# Österreich - Kufstein --- Wo Autobahnvignette kaufen?



## bronks (12. September 2009)

Hi!

Bin am überlegen, ob ich am Montag evtl. in den Süden fahre. Die Entscheidung wird am Sonntag nachmittag gefällt. Da hat unser ADAC-Büro geschlossen. 

Um ca. 4 Uhr würde ich am Montag in Kufstein sein. Wo kann ich um diese Uhrzeit (4 Uhr; nicht 16 Uhr) am Montag eine Vignette in der Gegend kaufen?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## norman68 (12. September 2009)

Die kannst du doch auch schon an fast jeder Tankstelle an der A8,A99 oder A92 in DE kaufen. Brauchst also in Kufstein suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (12. September 2009)

Das Problem ist, daß ich knapp nördlich vom Chiemsee wohne und außer er 93er keine Autobahn zu sehen bekomme. Die Autobahnstation in Kiefersfelden hat die Macke, daß dort am Montag in der Früh alles so zugestopft ist, daß wenn man überhaupt reinkommt, dann noch das Glück haben muß, dort wieder rauszukommen.


----------



## norman68 (12. September 2009)

Du solltest die aber auch an jeder anderen großen Tanke bekommen (Autohof oder der gleichen) muß ja nicht an der BAB sein. In Rosenheim gibt es die bestimmt an einigen.


----------



## bronks (12. September 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Du solltest die aber auch an jeder anderen großen Tanke bekommen (Autohof oder der gleichen) muß ja nicht an der BAB sein. In Rosenheim gibt es die bestimmt an einigen.


Hab schon ein paar antelefoniert und alle meinten: BAB oder jede Tanke in AT, welche natürlich geöffnet haben muß.


----------



## fatz (12. September 2009)

die tanke an der bab kurz direkt der grenze hat welche und so lang dauert das dann auch nicht dort. ansonsten jede tankstelle in kufstein.


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. September 2009)

Es kommt nach Kufstein kurz vor Wörgl auch ne Tankstelle an der Autobahn. Für gewöhnlich wird nur auf Abfahrten kontrolliert und somit hättest bis dort hin nichts zu befürchten. Nach Wörgl wird's eher haarig, weil dann die Kontrollstelle kommt. An der Raststelle nach Schwaz bei Vomp wird dann auch schon kontrolliert. Also entweder vor dem Grenzübergang in Bayern an der Raststelle bei - ich glaube - Raubling. Direkt am Grenzübergang oder 15 km später kurz vor Wörgl.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. September 2009)

Kufstein Nord die BP am Kreisel an der Abfahrt, brauchst nur rausfahren und dem McDoof Schild folgen.
Vignette braucht man erst ab Kufstein Süd.


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. September 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kufstein Nord die BP am Kreisel an der Abfahrt, brauchst nur rausfahren und dem McDoof Schild folgen.
> Vignette braucht man erst ab Kufstein Süd.


... ist auch ein guter Vorschlag - hier zu sehen bei Openstreetmap: http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=47.59583&lon=12.17857&zoom=17&layers=B000FTF


----------



## a_k52 (12. September 2009)

Die Vignette kannst du doch auch Sonntag nachmittag schon an irgendeiner größeren Tanke in D kaufen...


----------



## bronks (12. September 2009)

Danke für eure Tips.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kufstein Nord die BP am Kreisel ...


Wenn die wirklich schon um 4 Uhr offen hat, dann wäre das optimal. Ich habe mir gedacht, daß die erst um 6 Uhr auf machen. 

Wegen dem extrem üblen Wetterbericht, für die Südländer, ist die Entscheidung heute schon gefallen: Wir schaun uns die Pfalz an. Da soll es durchgehend trocken bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (12. September 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> vor dem Grenzübergang in Bayern an der Raststelle bei - ich glaube - Raubling.


gibt's nimmer. ist vor n paar monaten abgerissen worden. da ist nur noch parkplatz.


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. September 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> gibt's nimmer. ist vor n paar monaten abgerissen worden. da ist nur noch parkplatz.


... habe ich gerade gesehen, als ich heute von Salzburg zurück bin.


----------



## fritzbox (13. September 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Es kommt nach Kufstein kurz vor Wörgl auch ne Tankstelle an der Autobahn. Für gewöhnlich wird nur auf Abfahrten kontrolliert und somit hättest bis dort hin nichts zu befürchten. *Nach Wörgl wird's eher haarig, weil dann die Kontrollstelle kommt.* An der Raststelle nach Schwaz bei Vomp wird dann auch schon kontrolliert. Also entweder vor dem Grenzübergang in Bayern an der Raststelle bei - ich glaube - Raubling. Direkt am Grenzübergang oder 15 km später kurz vor Wörgl.



Da haben die Raubritter alle umgeleitet und kontrolliert vor 15 Tagen ,Mistpack elendiges


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. September 2009)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Da haben die Raubritter alle umgeleitet und kontrolliert vor 15 Tagen ,Mistpack elendiges


Paßt schon so. Der Rahm gehört abgeschöpft.


----------

